# Movies that weren't what you expected



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2007)

Have you ever seen the previews of a movie or gotten a review from someone and when you finally see it, it isn't what you thought it would be? Just wanted to share some of mine and wanted to see if this happened to anyone else.

Knocked Up - one of my coworkers keeps telling me to rent it. I had seen the previews and didn't really care for it. So today I went to Blockbuster and decided to rent it. Let me tell you, I am glad that I did. I thought it was funny and somewhat touching. I was not expecting that at all.

The 40 Year Old Virgin - this one is another one that I didn't want to see and now I own it. it is freaking hilarious!

Butterfly Effect - Didn't want to see it because I am not a big fan of Ashton Kutcher and Amy Smart but some of the girls on here recommended it a while back. It was such a good movie. Great plot and it kept me interested in it.

Forrest Gump - after all the hype I saw it after it was released on VHS/DVD and boy, was I disappointed. The best thing about that movie was the soundtrack. Not sure why it got all the hype.

Monster's Ball - still not sure why Halle Berry got the Academy Award for this movie. I saw it after it won and I guess I was expecting too much. Two thumbs down.

The Queen - have rented it twice. Both times I fell asleep.






So does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2007)

yes!

i was so excited for premonition (sanda bullock) and it SUCKED!!!!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree, Jennifer!! I was disappointed in that movie!!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Oct 20, 2007)

From the previews, I thought The Village was going to be a good movie.. Went to go see it, and it SUCKED!!! I wasnt the only one who thought that...alot of people leaving the theatre were b*tching about how they wasted their $$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 20, 2007)

I didnt think I would like Gone Baby Gone but i did and it was great!


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah! I've had experiences like that. I remember one time a couple years ago, my husband and I were trying to go see the "The Exorcism of Emily Rose", but it sold out so quickly on opening night, that we didn't get a chance to buy tickets. Being all disappointed we didn't wanna go home for nothing, so we grudgingly bought tickets to "The Skeleton Key". OMG, that was good, really GOOD! A year later I watched "Emily Rose" at home, and it kinda sucked.


----------



## katnahat (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dioraddict_xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From the previews, I thought The Village was going to be a good movie.. Went to go see it, and it SUCKED!!! I wasnt the only one who thought that...alot of people leaving the theatre were b*tching about how they wasted their $$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yes, that movie was a disappointment. I had to almost make myself watch it anyway. I can't stand Joaquin Pheonix (I may have spelled the name wrong).


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 20, 2007)

i wanted to see "black snake moan" cause the previews looked sooo good and i LOVE dark movies and christina ricci, and it was the STUPIDEST movie i had ever seen, even boring at times, and the fact that justin timberlake came out in it didnt help!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 20, 2007)

I never watch movies in the theater because the last 50 times I went I was disappointed. Plus my ass falls asleep and I have to move alot...lol. Not very often does a mainstream movie really knock me off my feet.

Talladega Nights: I LOVE all Will Ferrell movies, but this one was a bit disappointing.

Hairspray: NOTHING compares to the John Waters original. Sorry it was a teen-bopper flick.

The last Pirates of the Caribbean: Painfully long....


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah the village sucked. I didnt bother watching hairspray because it was a movie version of the play and not the original so i didnt see it.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 20, 2007)

there are alot of movies that i never saw until years after they came out!! lol!!! and when i saw them i was either touched, moved or very entertained and they are

erin brochavich (spelled wrong) (i love when the single mom triumphs!)

waiting to exhale (i could relate to all those womens man problems)

the devils advocate (this movie is crazy!! al pacino plays the devil)

shallow hal ( i love the story, cause we all are a little shallow, and yeah it sucks!)

i guess these are movies that make you question yourself, and i like that.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 20, 2007)

Babel 2006 with Brad Pitt. BLAH.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 20, 2007)

reasons i never go to the movies.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 20, 2007)

Rush Hour 3 was a huge dissapointment for me.


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 20, 2007)

All of M. Night Shamalangdingdong's movie have the worst ending to them minus The Sixth Sense. It really pisses me off thinking about the Village &amp; Signs. Ugh.

I'm not a huge Sasha Cohen fan, so me and my friend went into the movies expecting a weird British film. I've never laughed so hard as I did with Borat...

Knocked Up/40 Year Old Virgin - Worst, worst, worst, worst. Dry. I like crude humor, but those films are made for potheads - I'm convinced. And I was looking forward to Knock Up for the longest.

Saw - I read so many reviews thru critics on how bad the film was and usually I follow their reviews because it's true but this was prolly one of the best horror film of recent times.

Pan's Labyrinths - Wow. So what I didn't expect at all... it was made to be a grown up version of like Alice In Wonderland or something like that. So I was completely surprised by what was shown. I love this film!

Dream Girls - Yawn. After so much hype...

I have many more.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 20, 2007)

The movie "Monster" was a huge disappointment to me. BORING


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not a huge Sasha Cohen fan, so me and my friend went into the movies expecting a weird British film. I've never laughed so hard as I did with Borat...
Dream Girls - Yawn. After so much hype...

I love Borat. I thought that it was going to be some weird movie so when my friend and I rented it, I wasn't expecting much. Sooo funny. 
Dreamgirls - too much hype that it makes me not want to see it.

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wanted to see "black snake moan" cause the previews looked sooo good and i LOVE dark movies and christina ricci, and it was the STUPIDEST movie i had ever seen, even boring at times, and the fact that justin timberlake came out in it didnt help!! I want to see this movie because I love Christina Ricci but I will wait until its a 7 day rental at Blockbuster.


----------



## MindySue (Oct 20, 2007)

Everyone told me Disturbia was sooo good. No. It sucked!

I went to see superbad. I knew it was gonna be a dumb comedy and it was. I left the thearter saying 'how dumb..wow' but now, 2 months later, I still am dying to see it again! It had some really amusing parts.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 20, 2007)

i just saw watched Georgia Rule last night, because we were planning forit tobe background guilty pleasure Lohan pre-rehab sort of stuff. we thought it was supposed to be a comedy about a dysfunctional family of 3 generations and it was supposed to be funny. it was completely not what i expected.

at all, i am not sure if i liked it or if i hated it.


----------



## LilDee (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dioraddict_xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From the previews, I thought The Village was going to be a good movie.. Went to go see it, and it SUCKED!!! I wasnt the only one who thought that...alot of people leaving the theatre were b*tching about how they wasted their $$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LMAO! i totally forgot about this movie.. did it ever suck!! wow! lol


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 20, 2007)

I never thought I'd like the Transporter movies . They seemed so " guy-ish ". I saw the 1st one and loved it so much! The effects are awesome and I bought the 2nd one without even watching it first!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 20, 2007)

Dairy of a Mad Black Woman---I loved it. It was funny but also made me cry once or twice. I didn't think I would like it. I'd watch it 10 times.

Talladega Nights---sucked, a couple of funny lines but truly terrible.

Anchorman---THE only movie I have actually left the movie theater while watching. I like stupid humor but this was a snoozer.

Dreamgirls---I agree that it did not live up to expectations.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 22, 2007)

Knocked Up-Wasn't remotely interested in seeing but found it to be really funny. Was a little too long though.

Premontion-Really wanted to see it at the theater but had to settle for DVD. What a freakin' let down. Glad I waited.

Fracture-I really like Ryan Gosling and couldn't wait to see this one. Especially with Anthony Hopkins. It was the first movie I have seen RG in that I felt like the role was wrong for him. It was a let down. The plot was still really good but it hurt to watch him struggle through it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah I didnt think I would like Knocked Up either but it was really good.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 22, 2007)

Another vote for "The Village" here. They should not have marketed that as a horror flick when it was nothing close to that. That's why people got so pissed off.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 22, 2007)

I didnt want to see transformers but I really enjoyed it, I thought it was awesome.

i saw 2 weeks notice and the trailer had a LOT of stuff in it that wasnt in the movie. In fact it was almost a completely different movie! (that sucked!)


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 22, 2007)

I thought Sin City was going to be good, but I just found it really tedious.

Lost In Translation got a lot of hype, but I thought it was kind of blah.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 22, 2007)

spider-man 3

the promo was great

but the movie disappoint me

big time


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with The Village even though I liked it when I got over the anger of feeling cheated lol. They did market it as a horror movie and it's not... by any means. When I finally got over that I thought the concept presented was pretty cool though, makes you think a bit.

40 Year Old Virgin- I didn't even want to see it but I found it hilarious so I'm glad I did.

Pan's Labyrinth- I loved the damn thing, but if you were expecting a fairytale (and everybody probably was) you were in for quite a surprise, but those surprises I like!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karen_B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought Sin City was going to be good, but I just found it really tedious. Lost In Translation got a lot of hype, but I thought it was kind of blah.

I agree about Lost in Translation. I was really excited to see it and it was booooring.


----------



## Andi (Oct 22, 2007)

Transformers:

only watched it cause a friend and the fiancÃ© told me itÂ´s awesome. I thought it would be a typical guy movie but I love it!

Pirates of the Carribbean II:

Like everybody, I loved the first part. But the second was so lame and looong...I fell asleep in the movie theater and everytime I woke up I kept praying it would be over soon so we could all leave

The Pursuit of Happyness:

thought it would be just a nice movie about the meaning of life but instead it made me seriously depressed and I cried a lot during that movie. DonÂ´t get me wrong, it was fantastic, but I wonÂ´t watch it again cause it made me so sad.

Disturbia:

all my US friends told me to go see it. Major dissappointment, it was nothing special. The actor who played the psycho neighbor was awesome though!


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 22, 2007)

Mr and Mrs Smith.

I expected there to be more romance in it since everyone praised about Brad and Angelina's chemistry in the movie. After all, this movie had no plot...just lots of action!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All of M. Night Shamalangdingdong's movie have the worst ending to them minus The Sixth Sense. hahaha celly, "Shamalangdingdong" had me cracking up!


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Oct 22, 2007)

Room 1408: it was not all craked up to be, not scary at all and was weird

Transformer: totally rocked, really interested MUST GO SEE THE MOVIE IF YOU HAVE NOT!!!!!!!

Halloween, Rob Zombie Remake: Better then the firt original, describes mike myers as how he becomes a serial killer, very very very good plot line and story behind him and his anger


----------



## lynnda (Oct 22, 2007)

I went to see Why Did I Get Married this past weekend.....good movie but not near as funny as I had expected. Definately a good rental though!

We took my husband's daughter to see the Disney movie the Gameplan starring the Rock......it was soooo good! We all laughed throughout the whole movie!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes the Game plan was really cute and funny!

Yeah i dont watch any M. Night Shamalan films just because of The Village.


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 22, 2007)

The Village did suck...


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Talladega Nights---sucked, a couple of funny lines but truly terrible. Are you serious?! I thought it was hilarious! John loved "Anchorman," which I wasn't too keen on. Talladega Nights by far is a fave for me!


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 22, 2007)

I liked Disturbia, haha. But I won't want to see it again... once is enough.

Transformer was really good for an action flick but the whole plot was so ridiculously dumb when you think about it and I tend to think about it. Too many plot holes for my taste.

Eurotrip - my mom sometimes rents movie she thinks I like and I saw this thinking "Wtf?!", but it turned out to be hella funny.

Millions - it's a kiddie flick but what a great film for anyone!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Gleam84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mr and Mrs Smith. 
I expected there to be more romance in it since everyone praised about Brad and Angelina's chemistry in the movie. After all, this movie had no plot...just lots of action!

I forgot about this one. I saw no chemistry at all. Although Brad is always hot. 

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif * The 40 Year Old Virgin - this one is another one that I didn't want to see and now I own it. it is freaking hilarious!** *

*
*

OMG! I feel the same way! I did NOT want to see it, and was angry actually that my friend brought it to watch...but I SERIOUSLY laughed so hard! I STILL can't believe I enjoyed it!


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 23, 2007)

Little man, was very funny movie


----------

